# Pink Jack Dempsey Sex? Please help!



## juvejuan (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello everyone! Im new at the forum! *** started a new aquarium just 2 weeks ago. I bought some fish for my 75 gallon tank. I bought 3 JD but one of them is really diferent!. Here ill post some pics, and maybe some of you can help me figure out the sex and type (cause he is really pink). Thanks in advace! take care guys!


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

It apears to be male, based on coloration/pattern of it's gill plate.......but might be too young to sex with any certainty.

It definately has more 'reddish' coloration then most JD. It's pale in color so it's hard to say wether this 'reddish' coloration will show through once it's color darkens.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

There's a number of red JDs around, yours could possibly be one of this. Seems like a new mutation, or perhaps an uncommon trait to come by.

Anyways, seems like it's male, but yeah, a tad young atm.


----------



## juvejuan (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank You! will be posting more pics!


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Azedenkae said:


> There's a number of red JDs around, yours could possibly be one of this. Seems like a new mutation, or perhaps an uncommon trait to come by.
> 
> Anyways, seems like it's male, but yeah, a tad young atm.


 Looks like a Jewel Cichlid to me.................


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

JKnPA said:


> Looks like a Jewel Cichlid to me.................


Agreed. Certainly has Jewel in it. The tail and dorsal are exactly like my Jewels. Even the spotting around gills.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Well ran out of time to edit.
Here is one of my Jewels. Note the similarities.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a few blue genes that have alot of red in them. I have also seen these exact fish at petco and noticed alot of red. Dont think its a jewel at all though.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

juvejuan said:


> Thank You! will be posting more pics!


Has he settled in at all?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

:roll: Come on people, be a little more observant! A jack dempsey no doubt. Not very similar to a jewel cichlid what so ever........or do i have to take this thread on a tangent on go through the long, long list of characteristics that easily distinguish these 2 species!


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

bluejack23 said:


> Dont think its a jewel at all though.


Just did a search on Pink Jack Dempsey at the chain store you mentioned and it does indeed look like what the OP has. If it is, then that's a good thing!


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thats what I was trying to avoid BC. Most definately a jack.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

bluejack23 said:


> Thats what I was trying to avoid BC. Most definately a jack.


I have clearly learned something


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Alot of differences


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Its an interesting color, I am looking forward to seeing more of these.


----------



## zerolt (Jan 23, 2014)

I got exactly the same JD as u did


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I've seen some of these recently as well in the GTA area, had to do a double take to confirm it was a Dempsey.


----------

